# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Info: use vbNullString

## dis1411

attention everyone:  you should never ever be using "" to mean an empty string.  use the constant vbNullString.

"" makes the computer generate a null string
vbNullString simply is a null string

break the "" habit

but, before you change all your If statements, consider this:


VB Code:
If StrTemp = vbNullString Then
is _slower_ than

VB Code:
If LenB(StrTemp) = 0 Then
so code accordingly

that is all

----------

